# Newbie from PA



## Shelbycat (Aug 11, 2008)

New to this forum, I have 5 cats and their names are Shelby,Fritz,Cutie,Charmer,and Bah-Bah.

Shelby- is a Female Calco 3year old
Fritz- is a Female grey cat 3year old
Cutie- is a Female tortis color cat 2 year old
Charmer- is a Female Calco 6 year old
All females are fixed.

Bah-Bah- is a Male ,Grey and Black cat, under a year old, not fixed, we kind of took him in, he just showed up one day and we have had him since. We are looking to give him a loving and caring home. He is a very lovable Kitty. I will post a pic of him soon.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please post pictures soon!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Can't wait for those pictures.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Pictures please!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! Looks like you have a full house with furry kids.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! Enjoy the forums!


----------

